# Hiding a nose piercing



## KristinB (Oct 13, 2007)

I have had my nose pierced for about 6 months. I just picked up a part-time job and they do not allow visible facial piercings. Any suggestions on how to hide it? I went to Hot Topic and picked up their retainers but I think they are more noticeable than the actual stud since it is a clear round ball sticking up from my nose. I don't want to have to take out the piercing just for a part-time job.


----------



## Saja (Oct 13, 2007)

Do they permit the flat top retainers? They are a little less obvious.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 13, 2007)

I plan on wearing a retainer. I doubt they will notice it too much. I just haven't seen a flat-top retainer. I think I will run to a couple shops tomorrow to look around.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 13, 2007)

I always wanted one, but glad I didn't get one now.


----------



## KristinB (Oct 13, 2007)

My regular job allows it. I work in an office setting there. But the department store won't allow it. I technically am not suppose to have my inner conch piercing in either but HR made it sound like that if I kept my hair down they couldn't see it...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure. I am surprised they didn't mention it while you were interviewing. What about getting something smaller that isn't as visible?


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 13, 2007)

I suggest while you are at work putting on a small earing with those little bandaids that are shaped like a circle.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 13, 2007)

IMO, retainers are just as obvious so if you're thinking about spending money on one of those, you might as well just buy a small stud ring.


----------



## xEdenx (Oct 13, 2007)

a very small flat gem and a dot of concealer. works for my friends


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 13, 2007)

Try fishing line...that's what I've used. It is sold in gauges like body jewelry.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 13, 2007)

Fishing line? cool idea..


----------



## Lauren (Oct 13, 2007)

Fishing line? How does that work?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 13, 2007)

You can melt the ends....you can melt it flat by smushing it against something else flat and hot like a spoon/knife.....or you can use a lighter to melt it and it forms a little bead to keep it from slipping out. Just don't hold the lighter so close that it turns the clear fishing line black. You can also paint the ends with a pink or peachy nail polish or w/e and blend it in with your skin.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hmm I never hard of fishing line before. I worked in a department store before and they didnt care if you had facial piercings. Good luck tryin to find something that'll work.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 13, 2007)

those are all pretty good ideas... seriously though in Australia there are some really really tiny studs you can buy that are completely non-obvious. If the stud is small enough you shouldnt see it. Good luck with the piercing and the new job


----------



## Sunbathed (Oct 14, 2007)

Sometimes you can find nose retainers that are fleshy-colored, just get one of those and make it look like a mole or something with the concealer?


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 14, 2007)

You can find some really nice retainers that are natural looking online. Or find a nice piercing shop that custom makes jewlery, they will be more likely to have a good retainer.

The fishing line is also a real good idea, I've never done it myself but I'm a fan of it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 16, 2007)

i'd go to a piercing place and ask them, cuase im sure they'd have what your looking for.


----------



## fawp (Oct 16, 2007)

Dab a little concealer over a clear retainer, let it dry for a few seconds, and then smooth over with foundation. 'Course, I once claimed my nose ring was a observation of religious belief and my former boss let me keep it.


----------

